# Deep Fat Fryer



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

OK Gang, I'm looking for info on those new deep fat fryers for home use. Any experience with these??


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is a good place for you to look for reviews and opinions on deep fat fryers:

click here


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Thanks cchiu, I liked that site.


----------

